# Fright Radio - First Cut!



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

I am very excited to announce Fright Radio!

http://frightradio.podomatic.com/

Fright Radio is a free podcast for Halloween enthusiasts, home and professional Haunters alike!

Each show consists of segments by home haunters and industry professionals and covers prop building, special effects, and haunt theory just to name a few. We also have special musical guests and interviews with special haunting guests!

As this week progresses you will be able to log on to frightradio.blogspot.com to catch a re-cap of each show as well as browse through the links , pictures, and videos as they correspond to each show.

We hope you enjoy the show, it's been fun to put together and we have a great cast and line up all just in time for this Halloween season.

A list of this months segments and guest is below. We hope you enjoy and happy haunting!

This months segments:

Ghoulish Cop our resident police officer talks about the use of color in our haunts in "Fade to Black"

The Toy Haunter reviews the new Walking Dead Action Figure line.

Mrs Mischief covers the latest convention news.

Chris and Jeff Davis of The Davis Graveyard cover how to build a facade.

Mr. Chicken shares an introduction to projection effects.

Dr. Mythsonian gives us a How To to making fast Weather Proof hands for your props.

The Radio Reaper interviews Rob Cametti of Mucklebones LLC.

Happy Haunting!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats, Frightguy! I'm definitely going to check this out when I get home - wouldn't want to miss an opportunity to hear Ghoulish Cop and Mr Chicken


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Jay great job on the podcast! I really enjoyed the different segments!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Jay,

Good job with the podcast! Despite my presence on it, it still came off great! Good luck with future episodes.

Rich


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Rich made some excellent points in the "Fade to Black" segment. An old red barn is still red when it's old - well, maybe flaky paint red, but still red I think haunters do tend to gravitate to the grays and blacks when it comes to "oops" paint. Just habit, I guess.

There was some nice music in the podcast and a few theme songs that were like a trip down Memory Lane.

One burning question, because I see this in other podcasts as well - is there a reason for the 90 minute length? I popped on a pair of headphones and listened to it while doing other computer work, but that meant I wasn't giving it my full attention (expect for Rich's part, of course) Somehow that kind of defeats the purpose of having people share their hard-earned knowledge.

Other than that, I think you did a great job with interspersing talkie parts with music (that wasn't head-banger), and it was well-paced.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I think you mean a trip down _Mockingbird_ Lane, Roxy. 

I, too, appreciated the music choices. Looking forward to seeing the show grow and improve!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm always looking for new Halloween/Haunt podcasts. Count me in for this one!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

I appreciate all the comments! We all worked very hard at providing a great show so my hats off to my team. I do hope the show grows and we will continue to try and improve it each and every time. For those who did listen please feel free to email me at [email protected] for a chance to win one of three Fright Radio prize packs that I will raffle off in the October show. To answer your question about the length of the show Roxy, it's just how it shakes out with each segment plus the music, put it all together and you have an hour plus show which I hope people will enjoy since you can listen to it a little at a time or all at once in one sitting. It's always great while building props! I hope everyone continues to enjoy and please don't hesitate to reach out with any questions, comments or just to say hello!


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Downloaded. I will listen to it at work today. Cheers.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Murray TX!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

It sounds great! Listening now.


----------

